# Engine swap 1.4l turbo inplace of 1.8l turbo



## Shelbyhulin (Oct 30, 2020)

Did you ever find an answer to this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shelbyhulin said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this?


Welcome Aboard!

Can be done, but cheaper and easier to buy a 1.4 Cruze.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT
Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*
*LUJ/LUV engine swap compatibility*

This is no longer in effect, but it may shed some light if you can find it:* PI0195A*



70AARCUDA said:


> ...GM's (current) policy on "replacement" engines: replace new LUJ and LUW engines with "major failures" with brand new ones, rather than attempting to repair them.
> 
> ...lookup *PI0195A* on the GM *TechLink* website.
> 
> ...sounds like they've got "whole engines" stockpiled (from GM-Opel in Austria) but not "replacement parts."


----------

